# Newly installed Auralex Sonosuede working great!



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, just thought I would check in to post a comment about my newly installed 12 piece Sonosuede panels. What a difference it made in the imaging of my room. A much more welcoming space, with the sound I rarely get from a bigger theater. I was apprehensive at first given my "budget" Athena series speakers AS-B2's, but I took a chance, that what I had read several times before, that it is better to spend money on quality acoustic treatments, than higher end speakers with poor room acoustics. This what I have done and bit the bullet, and I am not looking back.

I highly recommend this setup from Auralex. I haven't any diffusers in the back at this point but all in good time. I would post a graph of my frequency response in the room, but I don't have the equipment needed. I am just trusting the EZset/EQ on my HK 635 has done its job.

Anyhow, that's my two cents. Hope it helps anyone thinking about treatments in their own rooms.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats. Glad you have what you need from Auralex. 

As I've said many times, better with a $500 set of speakers and a proper room and setup than a $5000 pair of speakers and a bad room.....

Bryan


----------

